# Raiden Phatom v rome 390 boss (2012)



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Oz,

Both are bomber products and you will end up with a great binding, but they do not line up with each other exactly in terms of features. Are you looking for a canting option? Is the ultimate in landing cush important? Let us know a little more about your riding, the board(s) these will be used on and where you ride. That will help us get you the perfect pair.

Thanks!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack but this is the very question I had too.

2012 NS Evo, I'm 140, board is 152.
I've been eyeing the Phantoms, the 390 bosses are highly recommended for that board. Riding will be groomers, small jumps, small features, lots of all mountain freestyle. Just goofing around the mountain, the occasional bombing run (really occasional, not a huge fan of it unless I get on a long run even then not for the whole time).


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

. Riding will be groomers, small jumps, small features, lots of all mountain freestyle. Just goofing around the mountain, the occasional bombing run (really occasional, not a huge fan of it unless I get on a long run even then not for the whole time).[/QUOTE]

Im the about the same, but i spending alot of time 75% in park doin jibs and any jumps available, but also love to gun it hard on runs!!

the rome 390's boss have been reviewed like crazy, like the adjustably of it is amazing, but i just came across the phantoms and people said this binding was the S*@#(&%t for all mountain freestyle (more freestyle based)... i cant decided

(price isnt an issue)

I just bought have a 159 NS legacy 2012


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it guys.

Both of these models have incredible adjustability, great straps and very transmissive heelcup/base structures. I would give the edge to the Raiden for impact absorbstion and to the 390 if cant is important.

Both hold up very well to abuse and have respectable weights. The Raidens also get mini disk (two screw) mounting as well as reinforced adjustment straps on both sides.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Mate for everything
ill probebly go for the rome 390 boss's but ive heard they are very hard to get online, below $270 or at all online haha, so i think the phantom will be my pick

Now the long journey of finding a good price online


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How are the ratchets on the 390s? I hear they are great on the Phantoms (Angry's blog and a video)

Oz, if you haven't seen this video yet

‪Nitro: Phantom Binding 2011/2012‬‏ - YouTube

I'm digging the shock absorption tech it has.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

i have the 390s their the same binding minus the cant so if you dont want the cant the 390s are amazing and you can find em under 150

and to the ratchet question their really good, and if you were to have an issue rome has nice customer support

the customization is so nice and the auto strap is nice too


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I had the Raidom Phantoms on my short list this year, but I checked them out in the shop yesterday and they ankle strap looks crap (middle cut out, not supportive). Otherwise they look like a really good binding!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> I had the Raidom Phantoms on my short list this year, but I checked them out in the shop yesterday and they ankle strap looks crap (middle cut out, not supportive). Otherwise they look like a really good binding!


Hi Chupa, the cut out on the ankle strap is a pretty cool feature. It allows an oversized strap to contour better to a wide variety of boot types and foot volumes. I would highly suggest bringing your boots into a shop and strapping into a pair. I mounted some and strapped in yetserday and found it super comfy and supportive.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I did strap them on yesterday, and have tried other similar ankle straps on the hill. Maybe it's good for some people, but not for me.


----------

